# التصنيع الرشيق يسبقه تفكير رشيق



## نظامي (22 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم، في موضوعي السابق (التصنيع الرشيق فكرة بسيطة) http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=44486
تحدثت عن تعريف التصنيع الرشيق وما هو كفكرة بسيطة وأيضاً عن الخطوة الأولى VSM لتطبيقه بالتخطيط. واليوم نبدأ معكم بالخطوات أو يمكن أن نسميها الأسس التي يقوم عليها التصنيع الرشيق. هذه المهارات بالطبع هي مهارات المهندس الصناعي التي نتعلمها في الجامعة، وسترون كيف أننا يمكن أن نطبق بل من المستحسن أن نطبقها في حياتنا الخاصة كما في حياتنا العملية، لأن التصنيع الرشيق يأتي معه التفكير الرشيق الذي يوفر علينا الهدر في أوقاتنا وفي أموالنا. 

أدخل في الموضوع وهو اليوم نظام ال 5S و يمكن أن يكون بلغتنا العربية الجميلة ال5 ت (التاءآت الخمس)  

​نظام ال 5S

إن الفائدة الحقيقة من التصنيع الرشيق لا يمكن أن تنجح في مكان العمل الملئ بالفوضى والقذارة أوفي ذلك قليل أو عديم التنظيم. أن تدني حالة مكان العمل ستقود إلى الهدروذلك عن طريق الحركة الزائدة الغير الضرورية لتفادى العقبات على طريق العمل على سبيل المثال، كما ستزيد من الوقت اللازم للوصول إلى أدوات العمل في البحث عنها. كما أن التأخير في الإنتاج سيطول بسبب الأخطاء، وتوقف المكائن للصيانة والحوادث العرضية المتكررة.

لذلك فإن خلق بيئة العمل بالشروط الأساسية للإنتاج هى الخطوة الأولى في تأسيس خلية التصنيع المثالية. لذا فإن العاملين في العديد من الشركات يطبقون نظام 5S لتحسين مكان العمل وجعله قياسياً لجعل العمل أكثر أماناً وفعالية. حيث تركز فلسفة ال5S على تبسيط بيئة العمل وتقليل الهدر وتحسين الجودة وعوامل الأمان. وتشتمل 5S على الخطوات التالية: 

1.Sorting التصنيف: الحد من المواد التي لا تنتمي الى مكان العمل. والتصنيف طريقة ممتازة لتحرير المساحة المأخوذة من المواد الغير ضرورية وللحد من الكراكيب كالادوات المكسورة والمعطوبة والغير مستخدمة، والخردوات، والمواد الأولية الزائدة عن الحاجة.

2.Storage التخزين: الحد من الوقت اللازم للبحث عن الأشياء، وبخلق إستراتيجية تخزين منطقية (Seiton) كتلوين مناطق الخزين وتحديدها، وتحديد رفوف التخزين والكبائن (مكان لكل شئ وكل شئ في مكانه) 

3.التلميع (Shining) : تنظيف الأوساخ بصورة مستمرة والفحص خلال التنظيف. الخطوة التالية للترتيب والتخزين هى التنظيف المستمر والمتابعة اليومية من أجل بيئة عمل نظيفة تجعل العمال يشعرون بالفخر في العمل فيها. إن هذه الخطوة مهمة للتأكد من أن جميع الأدوات المستخدمة هي فعلا الأدوات المطلوبة للعمل بينما الأدوات الزائده عن الحاجة أو الغير المستخدمة لا تعرقل سير العمل.

4.التوحيد (Standardizing): إجعل كل أماكن العمل موحدة لكي تجعل خطوات العمل الأساسية والعمليات الغير طبيعية واضحة. فبعد أن قمت بتطبيق الخطوات الثلاث السابقة فإنه يجب عليك الآن أن تركز على توحيد صورة العمل وتطبيق أفضل الممارسات في مكان العمل. ويمكنك أن تجعل العمال والموظفين يشاركون في وضع وتطوير هذه الإجراءات. إن نظرة العمال عادة قيمة بالنسبة لمكان العمل ولكن كثيراً ما يتم التغافل عن آرائهم فيما يخص أعمالهم.

5.التعزيز(Sustaining): في هذه الخطوة تطبق القوانين وتدمج في عمل الشركة حتى تصبح عادات. ويمكننا القول بأن هذه الخطوة تعتبر الأصعب في التطبيق والوصول إلى نتيجتها المرجوة. حيث أن الطبيعة البشرية تقاوم التغيير فإن الكثير من الشركات وجدت نفسها قد عادت بعض بضعة أشهر من تطبيق نظام 5S إلى عاداتها القديمة وإلى بيئة العمل الغير منظمة التي حاولت تجاوزها عن طريق هذا النظام. إن خطوة التعزيز تركز على تعريف بيئة العمل الجديدة وتوحيد العمليات.

عند التطبيق التام لنظام ال5S فإننا سنلاحظ رقياً في الحس الأخلاقي العام في الشركة، ونظرة إيجابية عند الزبائن وأيضاً زيادة في الفعالية والنظام. ولن يشعر الموظفون فقط بتحسن في مكان العمل بل أن التحسن العام في الأداء سيؤدي إلى التقليل من الهدر، وجودة أفضل وأوقات إستباقية أفضل. مما سيؤدي في النهاية إلى ربحية أعلى لشركتك وقابلية أفضل للتنافس في السوق. 

خطوات تطبيق نظام ال 5S :
إعتماداً على موقف شركتك الحالي، يمكن تطبيق نظام ال 5S بطرق مختلفة، ويمكن إتباع الخطواتالتالية: 
1- قم بتنظيم لجنة لتطبيق النظام.
2- إعمل خطة لتطبيق كل خطوة S
3- قم بالإعلان عن البرنامج لتطبيق النظام في الشركة.
4- قم بتوفير التدريب والتعليم اللازم للموظفين.
5- إختر يوماً يقوم فيه الجميع بتنظيف وترتيب أماكن أعمالهم.
6- قم بتقييم نتائج ال 5S
7- قم بعمل خطوات تصحيحية. 

المصدر: MAMTC

القادم : كانبان KANBAN


----------



## صناعي1 (25 يونيو 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية و بانتظار الجديد


----------



## نظامي (30 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خير أخي صناعي 1، وأبارك لك تميزك في الإشراف والمشاركات الجاده نفعنا الله بها خيراً.


----------



## ملك الهندسة (8 يوليو 2007)

الله يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## hammhamm44 (19 أغسطس 2007)

very very thanksssssssss


----------



## منصورحسين المسبحي (5 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا
جزيلا لك


----------



## مستقبل (9 نوفمبر 2007)

سلمت يداك على الموضوع الحلو


----------



## starmoooon (9 نوفمبر 2007)

مع الشكر 

والجديد ان طور ذلك النظام ب عنصر جديد وسمى عنصر الامان Safety
اصبحت 6s=sort,set in order,shine,standardize,sustain,safety
وذلك لتحقيق اكبر نسبة امان فى بيئة العمل بجانب الاحتفاظ ببيئة عمل نظيفة ومرتية ومشجعة للعمل


----------



## منصورحسين المسبحي (23 ديسمبر 2007)

اتمنى ان احصل شرح وافي حول lean manufacturing


----------



## samehnour (2 يناير 2008)

شكرا للمهندس نظامي على هذه المقالات المتخصصة


----------



## سليمان الصفدي (16 يناير 2008)

شكرا للمهندس نظامي على هذه المقالات المتخصصة


----------



## ياسر بركة (26 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## صناعي1 (25 أكتوبر 2009)

*احب ان اضيف هذا الملف عن التصنيع الرشيق و هو عبارة عن دليل سريع و مبسط. ارجو ان يكون مفيدا*​


----------



## maagdy (18 يونيو 2011)

دعوة لزيارة صفحة اخرى تشرح مفهوم التصنيع الرشيق وارجو ان تكون نافعة
رابط 
http://edara-eg.net/lean.htm


----------

